
Apple 'sorry' that workers listened to Siri voice recordings - RickJWagner
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49502292
======
huomri
Your privacy and freedom should never be trusted with private business. Their
statements are meaningless and they will continue to violate our privacy.

